# Shaved Ice Stands



## vickie gee (Jun 11, 2013)

I noticed these are the latest craze last summer. One of my feed stores I patronize has put one on the premises. They call it their "money maker" and actually encourage byob. Teehee. My tax guy has opened up one so it must be a money maker. I pass by one everyday on my way home but the owners never had the good sense to show up on a regular basis. Right now they just need to show up and mow. On the other hand, the little community most of my relatives live in has a bizzy one that is decorated so cute and has funky flavors to match. Around 100 of them! I hate the wait there though. Have you been to one? What is your favorite flavors? At the real bizzy one I just close my eyes and let my fingers pick a flavor "pin the tail on the donkey" style. At the feed store my favorite one tastes like an orange dreamsicle. Yum. Tried "wedding cake" flavor last time. Nothing to write home about. Anyone else stopping by one?


----------



## chandab (Jun 12, 2013)

I love sno-cones and such, and shaved ice is even better, but so far, I've not seen any stands around here, but then summer/warm weather hasn't really shown up yet, either. I wish there was one on every corner.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 13, 2013)

chandab said:


> I love sno-cones and such, and shaved ice is even better, but so far, I've not seen any stands around here, but then summer/warm weather hasn't really shown up yet, either. I wish there was one on every corner.


Already in the upper 90's here. I went by the Funky Flamingo today and got a Strawberry Kiwi flavor.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Jun 14, 2013)

I looooove a good snowcone--the kind with soft, finely shaved ice instead of the "pellets" you find at some of the snowcone stands. It makes a huge difference IMO. "Wedding cake" used to be my favorite flavor, but has recently been replaced with "tropics" with cream (vanilla coffee creamer). It's like dreamsicle but less orange, more...mango? Pineapple? Something like that.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 15, 2013)

Took a walk on the wild side today and got strawberry cheesecake. Very good but dreamsicle is still my first love.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 2, 2014)

Our county fair has an Italian ice vendor. The last 3 years it's been OK, but just the standard flavors-and Cherry and such taste so much like food coloring. The first year they had some different flavors and I had a two scoop of Black Cherry and of Chocolate. I spooned it up together and it was like eating a luscious chocolate covered cherry in each bite! The vendor they had the several years before that were fantastic! I think they went out of business or moved or something. They had that soft silky type. Peach was sooooo exceedingly dreamy.


----------

